# More Babies!! :D



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Sassy had her kids. . . . finally!  She had triplets, two does and a buck. My cousin said the buck is definitely blue-eyed, the does, she was not so sure on. Very likely at least one of them is. Roy has been very generous throwing those baby blues. 

Anyways, she had them yesterday evening. Perfect delivery. Will be out there on Monday and take lotsa pictures.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Woo Hoo - congrats!


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

Many congrats! Can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations!! I bet they are adorable.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks everyone! I'm really excited to see them!  Aubri said that one of the does is gold and white like mom, the boy is brown and white (probably chammy) and the other doe looks kind of like Roy. She said another one of the does has blue eyes too.  We're definitely keeping one of the does as Sassy's udder is INCREDIBLE! Can't wait till Monday!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Can't wait to see the pictures!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

congrats on your babies :leap:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

I got pictures FINALLY! I was "snowed in" and couldn't get down to the farm this whole time. . . .

Anywho, the babies are soooo cute!! And so very correct!!  I am thrilled with their conformation!! They don't look so great in these pics - but they are much nicer in person. We may even keep both doe kids and I wish we could keep the buck. :sigh: He is so handsome! I picked him up when I first went in the kidding pen and was like, "oh, please be a girl, please!!" but nope. He will be for sale - so if anyone's interested, lemme know! Sassy's udder is AWESOME! I'm going to take an udder pic next week. I would have separated her tonight but I'm taking kids for disbudding tomorrow and will not have time to take the pics or clip her. So, next week. 

I'm going to take better pics tomorrow for the website. . . . these ones were just taken in the stall and sometimes their eyes do not come out right. They were kinda nervous too and ready for bed. So, I'll get some better ones tomorrow.

The doe kid in front is the one I'll most likely be keeping. Aubri might keep the other doe.









Here's the smaller doe kid and Aleigha:









Okay, my internet is so slow - I'll put some more up tomorrow. . . .


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh congrats! They are so cute!


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

Very cute! Congrats! I love the gold colors...


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I do believe we are having a baby storm going on about now. WOW I can not believe all the babies being born and they are all so adorable. 
Congratulations. :stars: :stars: :girl: :girl: :boy:


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

Congratulations! They are very cute! :thumb:


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

Oh my goodness.... absolutely adorable. You all are making me so anxious to have my first ever kids... about 4 more weeks for me!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

that baby is huge!! i better take it from you..


----------



## deenak (Oct 10, 2007)

Too cute!!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

VERY VERY CUTE!!!!!! Congrats!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

what cuties - congrats!!!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

You know. I am not sure who is cuter, the goat or Aleigha. She is adorable also. She looks so proud of her baby.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

those are adorable pics.......


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks everyone!  I just love them!

I didn't get much better pics today. . . . took a few more that I still have to upload. I took them for disbudding today. When I finished cleaning the barn and fixing some fencing, they were all napping but here's some more from yesterday.










They are all scrunching in this photo! Sheesh, they're not too photogenic. . . . :sigh: Their rumps are all normally level. :roll: 









The two doe kids:









The smaller doe kid (still haven't decided which one is mine! I keep going back and forth!)









After disbudding done today:
























And the proud mother of such beautiful babies: 









That's all.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh they are so cute! I love that little chammy looking one!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Oh, yep. That's the handsome boy!! He's for sale you know.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Awww, the gold and white looks like my Luna!

Congrats on such beautiful looking kids!


----------

